# BEST POTENT BPC 157 SUPPLIER IN EUROPE?



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

I know this was disscused to death but I can't find any answer that would fully fit in my question.I'm saving money last couple of months for this so I want to buy stuff that will work for sure.I don't have enough money to waste on false products so I'm asking you guys to help me and tell me what is the best supplier in the europe of this peptide? I have nagging injury (tendonitis) that really puts me off.Greetings to all


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Tom or now AV from the datbtru forum make the best clinical grade peptides full stop.

But I can understand sometimes you just can't afford their prices including shipping, they're Deffo worth saving up for though as you'd know you're getting the real deal.

Other than that I've tried peptidesuk in the past who were decent, I have a few people telling me nucleus research are supposed to be good


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

can you tell me how can I contact TOM or AV? send me a pm if it's that against forum rules.thank you


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

I just start the bpc from peptidesUK, i'll update my pct log with a review of it


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

CROcyclist said:


> can you tell me how can I contact TOM or AV? send me a pm if it's that against forum rules.thank you


 You need to be a forum member on datbtrue.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you will get a million different answers because everyone will have their own favourites, mine is still PurePeptides since doing my comparison test with european/UK sources 2yrs ago.....never let me down


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> You need to be a forum member on datbtrue.


 yeah I have sent request now I wait for an approval of my account.thanks for the info.



Pscarb said:


> you will get a million different answers because everyone will have their own favourites, mine is still PurePeptides since doing my comparison test with european/UK sources 2yrs ago.....never let me down


 yeah I know but I will believe you for purepeptides


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

CROcyclist said:


> yeah I have sent request now I wait for an approval of my account.thanks for the info.
> 
> yeah I know but I will believe you for purepeptides


 No problem, took me a little while when I joined and the moderator emailed me some questions.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> No problem, took me a little while when I joined and the moderator emailed me some questions.


 can you tell me what questions? xD I suppose I have to answer them correctly


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

CROcyclist said:


> can you tell me what questions? xD I suppose I have to answer them correctly


 Simply about my training history, that was it. You'll be fine no need to worry, I just remember when I first joined being a bit taken a back.


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Simply about my training history, that was it. You'll be fine no need to worry, I just remember when I first joined being a bit taken a back.


 oh that's easy xD I sent my request before 24 hours.should I email him to approve my account or should I wait?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

CROcyclist said:


> oh that's easy xD I sent my request before 24 hours.should I email him to approve my account or should I wait?


 Wait I reckon


----------



## CROcyclist (Jun 1, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> Wait I reckon


 ohhh sh*t...thanks for all info I appreciate your help


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

I did a log on Nucleus Research's BPC 157 a while ago, stuff was magic, healed my f**ked elbows for an important competition I had to do in a matter of days.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

The BPC157 I used from peptidesuk was brilliant. I don't rate their GHRH/GHRP so much, but the BPC I think is good to go.


----------



## haha (Apr 25, 2016)

CROcyclist said:


> ohhh sh*t...thanks for all info I appreciate your help


 Hi CROcyclist -I guess you're from Croatia (me too).Tom no longer sends packages in Croatia.


----------

